# Meteor hits WI



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.nbc15.com/home/headlines/90904269.html



This was quite a site last night! Amazing thing to see! Something finally happening so close to home


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Quick! Go try to dig it up before everyone else does. Those things are worth a FORTUNE!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

would make good aquascaping rock for my cichlids


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

did any frags survive that blast?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I heard that on the news, they were like, it hit MN, IL, IA seem to miss my homestate which happens to be snug right into that corner.


----------

